# WildRoot Bottle



## Aznative (Oct 6, 2006)

*I recently found an old bottle. It's green, has Wildroot stamped on the bottom. Has a number on side/bottom A6506.*
*It has a circle on the bottom where it looks like it was sealed.*
*I'm guessing it's a herbal medicine bottle. It has a small opening like a perfume bottle. anyone know what this might be? It says on the bottom 10FL OZs. Very thick glass.*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, if it's what I'm thinking of, it was a hair tonic. Wildroot Inc. was out of Buffalo NY. Yours sounds like a newer almost label only version. They may even still be in business.


----------



## Aznative (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm, hair tonic. I dunno bout that. I don't think rednecks use the stuff..lol. I'm in the back woods of Virginia []. Found it while hiking.
 Seems old tho.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe it was dropped by a hiker tryin' to get purdied up (insert banjo music here). Oh deliver me please. Sorry. The small opening would suggest some toiletry anyway. Maybe they made after shave and other stuff too.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 6, 2006)

Wildroot is indeed a hair oil tonic.


----------

